# New House Final.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Setting finish on nice lil house. Getting closer.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Few more. The last pic is just an action figure picking out a wedgie.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

First and only question regarding that bathroom....


Is she unbelievably beautiful and makes a pink robe on tan skin look like forbidden fruit in the garden of eve?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> First and only question regarding that bathroom....
> 
> 
> Is she unbelievably beautiful and makes a pink robe on tan skin look like forbidden fruit in the garden of eve?


 Glad to see you parts are working in proper order. And no, she, and he are in their mid to late 60's. Good customers, pita GC. How are things at Dunbar these days. I hope you are making a speedy recovery. That was some serious scat. I hope you ease back into things.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Glad to see you parts are working in proper order. And no, she, and he are in their mid to late 60's. Good customers, pita GC. How are things at Dunbar these days. I hope you are making a speedy recovery. That was some serious scat. I hope you ease back into things.


 
Feeling better, using a cpap machine that gave me a 14 hour work day. Even had a woman come over and cut my hair, played with her ****** for awhile and she gave me a back rub. 

She did a great job on my hair... :thumbup:


Got doc visits from 4 different groups this coming week. Need answers more than ever at this point.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Does the action figure come on every job? 
Does he have a have a name? 
Does he have any friends?
Does he want a wingman?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Few more. The last pic is just an action figure picking out a wedgie.


Is he on FaceBook?

Nice looking work as always! :thumbup:
When can I move in? :laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> Does the action figure come on every job?
> Does he have a have a name?
> Does he have any friends?
> Does he want a wingman?


He doesn't come to every job.
He could use a good wingman.
Here are his two friends.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

You guys need to look up "action figure therapy" on you tube. Funny as hell, lots of clips, the valentines day one is one of the best.


----------

